

This Chart Shows the Staggering Human Cost of Staging a World Cup in Qatar - bane
http://www.motherjones.com/mixed-media/2015/05/chart-fifa-deaths-qatar-move-it-to-the-united-states

======
wodenokoto
But aren't those 1200 people who died in the construction industry and not
just World Cup related construction projects?

